# It's Official: I'm Obese. Need some serious course correction here...



## OB1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey Folks!


As the Subject reads, it's official: I am indeed Obese.


I know it didn't happen overnight, but it's a pretty crazy reality check.


VERY LONG story short:


I had relocated to a new area and had to find a new Primary Physician. Prior to my relocation and over the past year I had been waking up about 6+ times a night to urinate. I also had frequent episodes where I would wake up 'choking' and gasping for air. Not to mention that no matter how much I slept...I was always VERY EXHAUSTED during the day, almost able to fall asleep on command.


My previous Doctor was very nonchalant about the whole thing and said I 'probably had sleep apnea' and said that I should have a sleep study done at some point.


Fast-forward...new Doctor and tons of tests were done (Prostate check, EKG, Calcium score of heart, etc.). Doctor said he was 99% sure that I had Sleep Apnea and recommended a Sleep Study done asap. The results were pretty crazy:


- Doctor said that he has diagnosed and treated hundreds of cases of Sleep Apnea. He said mine was the worst he has ever scene. He said every night I stop breathing and every night I almost die...that severe. He said the reason I was waking up so many times was that my body was waking me up in order to breathe and it was a reaction to my lack of oxygen.


So...


- I'm 37-years old


- 5'9


- 350lbs


- 36% Body Fat


- Low Testosterone levels. Doctor prescribed me something called 'Testim' to take Daily. 


- Plus I have to take 'Crestor' and 'Benicar' because I have horrific Cholesterol and High-Blood Pressure.


So, yeah...it's crazy how I now have ended up here.


So although I am very grateful and credit this Doctor for probably saving my life...I'm not sure how 'up to snuff' he or Doctors in general, are in the area of Diet and Excercise.


For example; He wants me to severely cut my calorie intake to like 1500 calories daily? I'm like What The F***??


So I just joined these forums to hopefully get some direction from you folks. A Gym membership isn't an option right now but I want to start somewhere.


I just purchased a treadmill. I have a Heavy Bag/Punching Bag and a few dumbells. Also, from some of the research that I've been doing it appears as though Diet is probably the most
important piece for me when it comes to losing weight and getting in shape.


So that said, please let me know if you guys can recommend a good place to start with regard to my eating. I know that there are tons of 'fad' diets out there, but I am more
interested in a lifestyle change for the long-term.

As far as exercise and working out...as you can see I do not have much to work with...but can that alone be a huge help for me?

I work in IT and I work from home, so I spend countless hours in front of many computers. Fortunately, my schedule is flexible enough where I can start scheduling time to exercise.


*Please let me know your recommendations, especially in the area of following a certain type of dieting and etc*.

As an FYI, about a week ago...I wanted to find out more-or-less how many calories I consume and also what kind of calories. I started using an app on the iPhone call 'Lose It!'.

After creating a profile for myself, the app determined that I should be eating a total of 2,618 Calories daily. Well, based on this on an average day for me here's what it looks like for me:

*One Day: 2,460 Calories were consumed*:

- Protein: 80g (13%)

- Carbohydrates: 240g (39%)

- Fat: 131g (48%)

This is pretty typical for me.


OB1


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 25, 2015)

Sleep apnea is no joke.  My dad has it and during his sleep study, he stopped breathing 107 times in one night.  Woke up choking all the time so now he just doesnt sleep.....which basically turned him narcoleptic. Falls asleep randomly throughout the day and is ALWAYS tired.  Very sad to witness.  Get it in check bud.  It's nothing to mess with.


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 25, 2015)

Also,  cutting calories and exercising on the treadmill is all I would do at this point if I were you.  No dietary supplements to try to help speed the process.  I'd imagine that in your current condition, you probably have elevated blood pressure.  Anything you take that is going to "work" is going to make your BP skyrocket.  Nobody wants to stroke out or have a heart attack.  Set some goals for yourself. SMALL GOALS....as you accomplish them, set another goal.  You'll get there.

My backstory just to give you faith.  When I graduated high school 16 years ago, I was 285lbs and probably 40% body fat.  Had a 40" waist busting at the seam.  Upon graduation, I decided it was time for a change.  Within 2 years, I was down to 175lbs.  Anything is possible when you put your mind to it.


----------



## OB1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mac10Chap,

Thank you so much for your input. Yes, it does encourage me knowing that others have gone before me in similar shape and were able to cut down and get in shape. As far as eating and diet goes, are there certain 'diets regiments' on here or out there somewhere, that actually work?

Perhaps there are some cookbooks out there that someone can refer me to?

On another part of this forum, I came across something called: *Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle (BFFM)*. Is this book for real? Does it actually work?

Thanks,

OB1


----------



## NEVERSURRENDR (Sep 26, 2015)

1500 cals is probably not realistic. You're gonna need to eay a very SMALL meal just before bed ir you'll  wake in the night , hungry, &  cheat.


----------



## ill gotten gains (Nov 3, 2015)

Whatever it is you decide to do, make sure you slowly integrate it into your daily routine. Every week shift a little more towards your planned regimen. That way you're not fighting the mental battle of drastic change.


----------



## Geoff Roberts (Nov 3, 2015)

Stop fixating on calories first of all. Most people wont lose any significant weight eating 240 carbs a day no matter what their calorie count is. You need to do 2 things and only 2 things. 1. Don't eat any carbs that are not from raw nuts or greens, you can eat ANYTHING else. 2. Do not completely gorge yourself (obviously). That's it. Anything more is over complication that will sap your results. I counted calories for YEARS and all it was good at was giving me an eating disorder. Stopped counting them and just avoided carbs, fixed everything. Oh and all your blood work will improve, you'll have far less cravings, you will think more clearly, and you wont get anymore cavities.... as all of these things are caused almost exclusively by carbs.


----------



## Geoff Roberts (Nov 4, 2015)

That app sounds like a bad idea, IMO. Again, focusing on calories is pretty much the main reason nobody ever succeeds at losing weight and keeping it off. Counting calories leads to a low fat diet... fat is essential to feeling full, AND is the least likely nutrient to be stored as fat.


----------



## Geoff Roberts (Nov 4, 2015)

I would strongly recommend listening to this show. The first 20 min or so probably doesn't really apply to you, but the rest would be helpful. 

http://www.ironmagazine.com/2015/beyond-the-spotlight-with-ron-noreman-part-3/


----------



## Geoff Roberts (Nov 4, 2015)

Also, doctors do not know the very first thing about nutrition. They know disease and medicine, not nutrition. Hence is ASININE recommendation to you. Usually what a doctor will tell you to do, in regards to diet, is the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you should really do. Its actually pretty sad. His recommendation will have a 100% fail rate. Unquestionably.


----------

